# Favorite quartz watch?



## RPF

What's your favorite quartz of all-time? Doesn't have to be HAQ, but I'm sure there will be a few choice selections from the land of ppm error.

My favorite? This PC:









Not that I own this beautifully symmetric Brightz. Mine is one line lower:









It's a lifelong keeper, for it's a storied watch. I've been wearing it exclusively for the past couple of years, to the detriment of the rest sleeping in the watch boxes.


----------



## ronalddheld

not certain how to chose. The Microtimer wins on looks for all digital.


----------



## mayostard

Just something about the SBQJ015. I am really kicking myself for selling this watch.


----------



## Dumluk

Of my current collection, my fav quartz watch it the Dievas Oceantimer 1330...


----------



## tomsimac

Omega Sea master pro, electric blue face. Just got it and it floated to the top of my favorites
also, not sure if it qualifies but a battery operated Accutron 214 Spaceview model T I bought in 1974 is the true keeper.

Anyone else hear the Omega line of quartz is going to be eliminated next year? If so, it might be a good idea to get one now. I just picked up a mint over at watchsellers for chump change. Looks new. Simply awesome lume too


----------



## Eeeb

Hummmm.... making me pick from the pets.... well...

This one is very very nice:








And if I only had one to keep.... it might be this one:








But these are the most fun to wear - they are quite useful ... (the unpictured Bell & Ross being the nicest of the lot...)









This one is coming in the mail... it is a grail Autoquartz Chrono - it is rarer than the ESA-F300 Chronos. It might make this list...


----------



## webvan

Autoquartz chrono, wow, you need to tell us more about these!

Hard to pick one...I really like my Seamaster 200m with gilted dial and 18k bezel, so friggin' accurate with its 1441 too !


----------



## T. Wong

the Bond quartz 2221.80

Omega Mermaid by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong

all these are my fav quartz Omegas...even the 1441 champagne midsized..


added fullsized prebond by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Drop of a Hat

And for my 200th post, I'm honored to dedicate it to my beloved Quartz Blue SMP. (I'm sure by now, you all know what such a piece looks like). I love the accuracy, the look and the die hard dependability of it.


----------



## harris498

Sweet Hermes. Must have cost a fortune. Love the dial on that VHP. I had always found the ones I had seen rather bland.


----------



## gaijin

My favorite quartz watch:










;-)


----------



## RPF

My conclusion?

It's ain't all about accuracy.



Thanks everybody.


----------



## webvan

Yes and accuracy is a tricky concept because at the end of the day standard quartz accuracy is fine for most any need and one (at least I do) tends to get aggravated when an HAQ is out of specs and can't be self-tuned like the ETA watches.

This non-HAQ 6M26 came in this week and I'm lovin' it...as you do with a new watch but this one will keep its appeal I'm sure :


----------



## RichardC

My favorite:


----------



## bobpensik

I've always been a fan of the Sinn UX.


----------



## flyinghell34

This one seems to work pretty well for me....


----------



## artec

Here are a few shots of my all-time favorite quartz. It checks all the boxes for me: 5 seconds per year spec, titanium case and bracelet, optically flat, coated sapphire crystal, perpetual calendar, independently adjustable hour hand, luminous hands and markers, ten year warranty.
The only down-side I can see is that for warranty work or service, it has to go back to Japan because it's not sold by Citizen outside Japan. But the ten year warranty includes free replacement batteries, adjustment to the 5 seconds per year spec and service when the battery is changed. Because it's JDM it has to be returned to Citizen via the vendor. This has proved to be no problem at all since I bought mine in 2006.


----------



## serdal23

My all time most favourite HAQ, SBCM023:










One of my rare keepers. The brutal accuracy (Few secs / year), 8 year battery life, Perpetual Calendar, Seiko reliability; you can not go wrong . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## scooby

Man...tough call, as my collection is mostly quartz, and I love so many of them.

If I had to pick 1:










These are my next 2 favorite's


----------



## stanislav

I wish I had this one


----------



## BartlebyBay

Must spend more time in here!

This weeks (1st) arrival:


----------



## STEVIE

This was sooo nice and one of the best value for money watches I have bought. Sapphire crystal, hour hand setting for local time zone change (like Rolex GMT Master) all titanium and very lightweight. Only had one shortcoming that precluded it from being five out of five. That was the poor lume!










They are no longer made anymore I believe.


----------



## BartlebyBay

Stevie, what a beauty. Perhaps my one remaining watch to find.

Since I last posted this arrived, and now its my favorite...


----------



## shtora

I. Wishlist favourites.
1. Any 9F83 Grand Seiko, especially SBGT015 (discontinued, photo stolen from http://www.grandseiko.net):









2. SBGF019 (photo is from the same source as the previous one):








3. Les Grandes Classiques de Longines collection, the perfect dress watch, IMO (photo taken form www.longines.com):








II. Own favourites:
1. Longines Conquest VHP 200m - my first and only HAQ watch and my favourite quartz watch at the moment:








2. Raymond Weil Tradition chrono - just beautiful:


----------



## stanislav

Nomer II.1 dobre ti stoi.
My new number one:


----------



## scooby

STEVIE said:


> This was sooo nice and one of the best value for money watches I have bought. Sapphire crystal, hour hand setting for local time zone change (like Rolex GMT Master) all titanium and very lightweight. Only had one shortcoming that precluded it from being five out of five. That was the poor lume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no longer made anymore I believe.


One of my biggest regrets was not jumping on that watch from the start. I was so close so many times. I can't believe the discontinued that watch! At least I got my SBCM023 in time!


----------



## mikeynd

Has the ETA 251.265 23J movement.


----------



## vizi

He is still my favorite.  (Year +3 sec accuracy.)


----------



## T. Wong

Omega X-33Gen2 

montage X-33gen2 sunset by thianwong1, on Flickr

for accuracy, this 1441 caliber midsized preBond champagne dial 2 toned....


wrist5 chair by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Sabresoft

Where to start . . .

The top two:















Then these two are probably next:















The rest of the "accuracy gang" (TC/RC):





















And can't forget the non-HAQ Campanola:


----------



## Sixxgrand

This one was my fav for a while...!


----------



## PeterG_SVK

... looks very soft and vulnerable .


----------



## PeterG_SVK

My the only favorite, but despite of COSC certificate gains +2s in 21 days, so looks like it need the calibration.


----------



## PeterG_SVK

Sabresoft said:


> Where to start . . .
> 
> ...
> The rest of the "accuracy gang" (TC/RC):
> 
> View attachment 635690


I've noticed the hands on your blue ML Miros are black, while hands on my blue are silver. Did you upgrade them, or it's only photoshop version?


----------



## U_A

My favorite that I own is a Seiko SE-SNA799 Chronograph; it's got a black face, lume-coated hands, and a yellow chrono hand, as well as a yellow alarm hand and second hands on separate dials. The lume isn't great, and the numbers on the bezel (which aligns perfectly) are a tiny bit larger than most, but it's still a good-looking timepiece, and my daily wearer at this time. It retails for about $475, but I picked mine up for $90. Right now this is definitely my favorite quartz watch that I own, and maybe even my favorite watch period(= I'll attach a picture of below. Sorry that it's a stock picture, I use an old-timey film camera, and my iPod doesn't take very good photos.









As far as quartz watches that I don't own, I really like the Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph. It comes in a version with quartz movement ("Professional") and in a version with automatic movement ("Automatic"). I _*adore *_this watch, I want one so badly! Here's a picture of the quartz version (though I'd buy the automatic version), since this thread is indeed about quartz watches. 








As far as watches that I'll never own, on the basis of price (I could probably afford that Tag if I sold my Omega, or a few other things), this Grand Seiko is absolutely gorgeous.... It has a spring drive, but still uses a quartz crystal, so I'm gonna' stick it in the quartz pile just so I can post it in this thread...=P The chrono pushers are a bit large, but this watch is still on my list of dream watches. Absolutely love the styling. (=


----------



## PeterG_SVK

I fall in love in Porsche Design, especially their automatic models are very nice, but one of the quartz models in my favorite red dial ;-).


----------



## Sabresoft

PeterG_SVK said:


> I've noticed the hands on your blue ML Miros are black, while hands on my blue are silver. Did you upgrade them, or it's only photoshop version?


They are silver, but I was using a black clip board above/behind the camera to screen out excess light that was causing a reflection, so it probably made them look black.


----------



## tomsimac

At last, a fantastic thread. What a marvelous group of watches. I am in the prices of selling a few to get a couple. I just got the Omega 300 Electric Blue and have to say, it is becoming my favorite watch. Seiko or Sinn next up


----------



## vizi

PeterG_SVK said:


> My the only favorite, but despite of COSC certificate gains +2s in 21 days, so looks like it need the calibration.


Peter, this simple movement ETA calibrated (ETA 251.232)

One impulse = ± 0.011 sec./day
or ± 0.33 sec./month.


----------



## PeterG_SVK

Yes, Endre, I already downloaded ETA manual, it looks easy to me. I haven't got watch back case opener tool, it arrived just yesterday (Jaxa type), so last night I was able to have a look at the movement for the first time ;-). The C+ and C- terminals are small and quite deep in the movement, so I'm going to make isolated "needle" from precise golden terminal pin. On March 2nd it'll be 1 month since the observation started, then I'm going to calibrate the watch.


----------



## tomsimac

when I need this type of calibration, I just use the iPhone. Or computer. I never have to be anywhere that requires such precision. Nice to know you guys are there so I can call for help. A friend still uses the old NASA electronic set up for early space flights. Has the card set up like a clock or read out as seen inside the capsule.


----------



## Elmo151

gaijin said:


> My favorite quartz watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)


+1
im waiting for the X-34


----------



## autofiend

Though not HAQ, it gains 3 secs a month and functions like it just came out of the factory (it's 29 years old  ). Oh, and it's an 80's movie star.


----------



## jricher82

my DOXA Aquaman, swiss made quartz


----------



## normdiaz

webvan said:


> Yes and accuracy is a tricky concept because at the end of the day standard quartz accuracy is fine for most any need and one (at least I do) tends to get aggravated when an HAQ is out of specs and can't be self-tuned like the ETA watches.
> 
> This non-HAQ 6M26 came in this week and I'm lovin' it...as you do with a new watch but this one will keep its appeal I'm sure :


And the Seiko 6M26-8050 makes the mode selector visibile in the window where the day normally appears in most watches. Turning the crown displays the functions individually.


----------



## harris498

Neat! Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## hamilton314

Breitling Emergency.


----------



## Demoman

TX 730 Flyback Chrono


----------



## greendestiny

My favourate is the Rolex Oysterquartz. Second favourate is the Grand Seiko Quartz. Third is Citizen Chronomaster.


----------



## Benny P

This is the nicest quartz in my collection:


----------



## artec

Which of the many GS and which of the nearly as many Chronomasters ring your bells, if I may ask? There are some fairly wide variations in both ranges.


----------



## cthulu

This is by far the best quartz watch that i have ever owned.

-Sami-


----------



## Badbebe

My daily beater. 
+1 sec a month, all time favorite quartz watch.


----------



## Eeeb

cthulu said:


> This is by far the best quartz watch that i have ever owned.
> 
> -Sami-


An Aquaracer??


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Ti Sapphire, Atomic


----------



## sergserg

My favorite summer quartz, Oceanus too


----------



## T. Wong

Favorite quartz? all of these

Montage Omega Group by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## cthulu

Eeeb said:


> An Aquaracer??


Yes, its Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronotimer´CAF1010. Very nice watch dunno why Tag discontinued it. Here is link to a review.

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronotimer Quartz Watch Review - YouTube

-sami-


----------



## pirate1110

Breitling Colt 2


----------



## harris498

While I'm not a fan of many Breitling models, I really like that Colt II.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## harris498

That is my problem with the Breitlings. The digital displays, font, and hands just don't call my name. I do, however, like the bracelet, blue dial, and bezel. And whatever 'Repetition Minutes' means.


----------



## Renoldi

Hi everyone!

them two

Royal Swiss with ETA V8









And my tag Heuer f1, who reminds me of Ayrton Senna. With ETA too...

















Regards!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Such an easy choice... ;-) :-d
Best,
Ron


----------



## stratct

Not high accuracy nor high end. But it's been in my family for 17 years and was a first fathers day present to my dad from my mom when I was a year old. Had two batteries replaced and that's it. It's a regency with a seiko movement. It was sold through service merchandise stores back in the day lol. I need to get it all polished and overhauled soon.


----------



## harris498

That picture with the mint patties should win an award.


----------



## Chazman1946

Haven't bought this baby yet, but I will in the next week or two.


----------



## Eeeb

Nice quartz chrono... but not High Accuracy.


----------



## Chazman1946

Eeeb said:


> Nice quartz chrono... but not High Accuracy.


Then look at this one, can't get much more accurate then +- 10 seconds a year!










The movement on this watch looks almost as complex as mechanical.


----------



## ronalddheld

There are several threads on that movement which do not show universal adherence to those specs.


----------



## Turnaround

Citizen CTS57-0701










Perpetual calendar, screw down crown, high dome sapphire crystal, 10 year battery, and spy of +/- 5.

It's a from the Campanola line.


----------



## bmick325




----------



## Turnaround

bmick325 said:


> View attachment 791855


That's a GREAT quartz. I have one and love it so much I'm getting the black and orange version to complete the trio.


----------



## tribe125

Either of these, for different reasons:


----------



## systemcrasher

My favourite quartz watch is the Campanola Cosmosign







I'd say this is my favourite watch in my current collection for sure.. Very fond of these Campanola watches, so much so, I'm actually looking for a Grand Complication Minute Repeater as well.. so hard to find though...


----------



## Chazman1946

Eeeb said:


> Nice quartz chrono... but not High Accuracy.


Half the watches shown here, aren't high accuracy.


----------



## Chazman1946

ronalddheld said:


> There are several threads on that movement which do not show universal adherence to those specs.


The last thread I read on this movenment showed that the tester was getting an average of +4.9 seconds a year, that isn't exaclty shabby.


----------



## ronalddheld

This thread is an exception.


----------



## RPF

ronalddheld said:


> This thread is an exception.


Hahaha. Thanks Ronald. Not many quartz beauty threads around, are there?


----------



## epezikpajoow

BaliHa'i Model "C"










Have a great day!

Eric


----------



## gaijin

Chazman1946 said:


> The last thread I read on this movenment showed that the tester was getting an average of +4.9 seconds a year, that isn't exaclty shabby.





ronalddheld said:


> This thread is an exception.


I'll grant you that my thread is exceptional, but hardly "an exception." ;-)


----------



## artec

I expected to see some variety in the answers to the original post, but nothing like this quite extraordinary range. I'm glad I'm not a manufacturer trying to please everyone....on the other hand it looks as if just about everything is some-one's favorite!


----------



## 8point166

These two


----------

